# Tow A Jet Ski Behind Outback!



## MAYZ83 (Mar 24, 2005)

I realize that Keystone says not to do this, but... does anyone ever tow a jet ski or atv behind their camper. I think the frame is strong enough to weld a receiver hitch to it. Also, I was wondering has anyone ever towed anything behind a bumper pull! You never see this, but I know it happens.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

One of our new members had a signature picture where he was doing exactly what you want to do. As I recall, he had a small fishing boat behind his rig, but I can't remember if he had a 5 or TT. Maybe he will chime in with what his experience was.

Also, you may want to check the TL directory. Some states may prohibit it.

On edit, I just noticed your state -- probably legal.







Probably legal in ID, too, but not sure.


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

I've seen it done on other TT but I think I would have the hitch professionally installed.

I installed a receiver myself on our previous TT and the frame was really thin.

The welds held fine but all I was hauling was bicycles.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Woodals book has a listing of the states legalities. Some say no triples. Most had length limits and thet were not long at all.

John


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Before I did anything i would check to make sure that would not void the warranty. I mean if Outback states that putting a bike rack on the bumper voids it then I would imagine towing a 600 pound jet ski would also void it...

but hey -- i might be wrong...


----------



## JOELs28BHS (Apr 25, 2005)

:devil2:Hi, I pull a 14' jon boat behind my Outback. It tows great but I spent alot of time getting the boat trailer just right so that the BT turns inside the TT tire marks. I have friend that pulls a big Bass Boat with his 5er with no problems. The bumper was torn off my TT when it was 1 month old, with a rack mounted to the bumper. I welded a new bumper on it myself with a receiver hitch attached and properly reinforced. Be careful when making any mods to your TT and make sure it is legal every where you plan on towing. 
God Bless and Happy Camping


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Very timely I've been considering this one myself. I am looking at Jet Skis and considering how I would do this.

My thought would be to have it professionally welded to the Frame and it should be sufficient.

Wayne


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Joel...I bet that's tough to back up!


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I wish I could get my C-Hawk on the trailer behind the 21RS.







We are heading to the beach next week and it would be great to hit the sea trout!
















Wishful thinking I guess!









Tim


----------

